# Vivariums without backgrounds



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I need inspiration... Post up pics of your (or others) vivariums that have no backgrounds! I know there are some great ones that have been made!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a tank by redeyetroyfrog. I really like how he has the rise in the back of the tank to give it dynamics without a full blown background


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

opps my bad, here's the picture


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...6-40g-breeder-w-river-journal.html#post378214 
Here is one I built a while back. There are a few really nice ones here on DB if you dig around a bit. I think this topic has come up more than once


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

heres one of mine









make that 2


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

One of my favorites.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/11307-vics-60ish-gallon-vivarium.html


----------

